# Octopus and Jellyfish



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone on here had any Octopus or Jellyfish, if so I'd love to see pics! I was also wondering where someone would get some (live lol) I know they're alot of work and not looking so much right now to buy but out of curiousity. Might get something at some point in the future for my dad though.

Thanks!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you can youtube jellyfish aquariums. Those are extremely costly since they're customized to protect the filaments. 
OR, you can call up Vancouver Aquarium for a source


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Both of those animals have specially designed aquariums to keep them much more successfully than the average aquarist with the average setup could. Jelly fish are masters of suicide and octopus are masters of escape.

Some people have had good success with upsidedown jellyfish in common aquaria, if the rest of the tank and care is tailored to them.

Here is a video you may enjoy: 



The video details Jim Stime of Aquarium Design in Thousand Oaks CALI, who pioneered the Jelliquarium.

Octupus have poor survival rate but could be kept in modified standard glass tanks with escape protection and filter guards.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

is there any freshwater jelly fish and octopus?I want them in my tank


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Theyre are FW jellies, in fact they can be found in about every Canadian province. Except the praries I think.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

In the movie "Seven Pounds" with Will Smith he has a beautiful jellyfish in a cylinder style tank... Of course its probably not real cause its a movie but still beautiful... 
Ive seen some awesome ones when I visited the big Tennessee Aquarium near chattanooga, they had a whole section of the place just for jellyfish displays
http://www.tnaqua.org/OurAnimals/Invertebrates.aspx


----------

